# Juniper Lake - Go chase bass



## FishWalton

Juniper Lake will see some bass chasers soon.


----------



## The Pirate Ed

*Juniper Lake*

How do you sign up for this tournament? Is there a point of contact? Is it a team tournament? What are the rules?

Thanks,


----------



## FishWalton

*Tournament Contact*

For More info on the Juniper tournament:

A & W Bait and Tackle
850-892-3030

www.facebook.com/awbaitandtackle


----------



## FishWalton

*Rules*

Here are the rules for the tournament at Juniper Lake


----------



## skiff89_jr

I might be interested in the Cassidy tournament? Who would I contact for that? 

Might want to post this on the freshwater thread. I'm sure a few of those bass guys might be interested. I stumbled across this thread because this section get overlooked a lot of the time.

Thanks for the info J.B.


----------



## FishWalton

*Hmmmm.......don't know*

Hmmmmm........I don't know who you would contact on the Cassidy Tournament, but maybe the guys listed on the Juniper rules brochure would be a good place to start. For some reason bass tournaments aren't mentioned much on PFF, yet they are held all over the panhandle. 
Maybe the guys in the tournament circuit have another forum to keep everyone informed or maybe just club members participate. 
What we need is to start up a Bream/Crappie circuit. Something like that would get me out of the LazyBoy


----------



## auguy7777

Nah, it's because most bass anglers don't like anglers from other clubs fishing their clubs. I could care less though. You gotta be confident in thinking you can beat anybody. If I get back here from Korea, I'm going to set one up open to every single person on every single forum and broadcast it everywhere. Skiff, don't do the Cassidy tournament...I'm showing up, lol....maybe.....


----------



## skiff89_jr

auguy7777 said:


> Nah, it's because most bass anglers don't like anglers from other clubs fishing their clubs. I could care less though. You gotta be confident in thinking you can beat anybody. If I get back here from Korea, I'm going to set one up open to every single person on every single forum and broadcast it everywhere. Skiff, don't do the Cassidy tournament...I'm showing up, lol....maybe.....


I'm really thinking about doing it. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## FishWalton

*thankis*

Thanks auguy7777 for info on how club tournaments work. The Juniper gig is obviously open and everyone is encouraged to participate. The others listed on the rules brochure for Juniper are vague.


----------



## FishWalton

Skiff........you got the cat tournaments down pat so you may as well start on the bass circuit. You don't need a $50,000 boat to catch fish, especially in a small lake. I'm going after a crappie tomorrow to you know where. Got some of the Parrot grubs in the mail today.


----------



## auguy7777

Late decisions, but I'm showing up at the Cassidy tournament tomorrow. Good luck Skiff if you come too...I'll be in a white Nitro 640. Good luck!!!


----------



## skiff89_jr

Bring back the money to PFF auguy7777. We're still switching out trolling motors on the skiff so I'm taking the yak out to do some bass fishing. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton

*Missed it*

I ran out to Cassidy to check it out and see the weigh-in, but missed it. It was a 2:00 and I didn't get there until 2:45. Was thinking it would be at 3:30 for some reason. I think that is the weigh-in time for Juniper on the 22nd. A couple of teams were still there talking. Looked like just a group of area guys out having some fishing fun on a beautiful Saturday. When I got there the whole lake was smooth as glass. One guy told me almost 20 boats have already registered for Juniper. I'm not going to miss that one if for no other reason than to watch and maybe rub shoulders with some bass guys. Should be fun.


----------



## auguy7777

6.2 won the thing, there were only 5 boats. The tourney director said he had spoken with at least 15 individuals that were supposed to fish it yesterday, but for some reason, didn't show up. My partner and I did not win, we caught nothing but dinks all day. I weighed in 5 fish for 4.3 lbs lol. That's the smallest 5 fish limit I've ever had. We fished way deep, real shallow, used this and that. Just the calmness of the water and high pressure was really bad and it was really bright outside. I still enjoyed it and I like that lake.


----------



## FishWalton

*Juniper*

Thanks for the update. I bet they all show up at Juniper.........$500.00 is a good incentive. Also the payout for 2nd and 3rd will be determined by how many participate.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Thanks for the report Auguy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Pirate Ed

*Juniper*

I was thinking about doing this tournament with a friend, but I'm not sure yet. I've never fished there; and with all the trees and stumps, honestly I'm a little scared about damaging my boat. I'd probably just idle to where I wanted to go and take it on the trolling motor from there.

Doesn't that lake fish a little small? With almost 20 signed up, I can see people being right on top of one another.


----------



## FishWalton

*size*

Pirate Ed;;;; Juniper is about 650 acres. The state did a draw down a few years ago and over several weeks cut off loads and loads of snags and created several channels snag free. Then the lake was raised and it's full now. The channels are well marked with white pvc pipe so you can motor back and forth across the lake and around the shoreline.without hanging up. When you get out of the channels it's best to putt putt. There are many docks around the lake. The best launch is at the dam. Plenty of parking, good concrete ramp, and restrooms. There is plenty of room for the number of boats that will be out there. Hope the weather is good like it's going to be this Saturday. There are some really big bass out there. 
I'm not totally familiar with every corner of the lake, but one side lagoon off the main lake by Cat Island is not good for a regular boat. It was not cleared of snags. About the only thing that can get in there is a yak or canoe and maybe a very small Jon. But, that area holds some really nice fish...probably because you can't get in there with a boat.
If you have fished Cassidy, Juniper about twice the size of Cassidy


----------



## FishWalton

*will miss it*

Looks I will miss the Juniper tournament after all. Will be on a 3 day trip to Lake Talquin for crappie and maybe even a bass.


----------



## mccormick

$500 1st place


----------

